# Making due with what you have



## Charley Davidson (Mar 27, 2012)

I needed to turn a shaft for the drive pulley on my Burke mill, I wanted to do it between centers so I dig out my face plate and dog but cannot find a center for it plus the dog would not fit over the stock. I have never used a setup like this or even seen it used but had asked a question about setting it up and found out I needed a center.  

With my lack of patients and my bullheadedness I was determined to make some chips and fix my Burke. The stock I had for the job had a taper turned on one end so took advantage of that rigged up this contraption & it worked out well. The pictures tell it all, Video to follow.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 27, 2012)

Couple more pics of how I set it up and what I had to work with


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;DCbyW4T5_SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCbyW4T5_SA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 27, 2012)

Charlie,

Got a kick out of that - great solution. :thumbzup:

-Ron


----------



## irishwoodsman (Mar 27, 2012)

does stealing your wife's clothesline poles for grader blade count as making do:lmao:mac


----------



## burnrider (Mar 27, 2012)

Ever cut a bushing for the work centered in the steady rest? 
Even at low speed with lots of lube the jaws (mine anyway) aren't that happy. I use thread cutting speeds most the time to reduce wear.


----------



## OlCatBob (Mar 27, 2012)

Charley! You "got er done" which is the main thing, showed creativity, and shared it with everyone. What else is there??? Great thinking!
Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 27, 2012)

irishwoodsman said:


> does stealing your wife's clothesline poles for grader blade count as making do:lmao:mac



Just don't "confuse" her cookie sheets for drip pans. :thumbzup: :lmao:

-Ron


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm impressed.  Nothing like need being the mother of invention.  Looks like it is solid and safe and creative, so where the issue?   I am a cheap so and so and that kind of invention warms the cockles of of my feeble little heart.  If the shaft was a recycled piece it would be a double score too.   +10 points to CD (to griffyndorr, "Harry Potte"r reference).   I love it!!!!!
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys
Rob, Almost everything I work with is recycled/re-used/re-purposed material.:shush:


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 27, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> Just don't "confuse" her cookie sheets for drip pans. :thumbzup: :lmao:
> 
> -Ron




Uh oh, I may be in trouble:biggrin:


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 27, 2012)

jocat54 said:


> Uh oh, I may be in trouble:biggrin:



hahahahahahaahahaahaahahahahahahahaha
She will be thinking she is loosing her touch at baking, Honey, do these cookies taste funny to you? Nah,,they do have a hint of AW-32 though! Whats that?
Oh never mind babe, I was just joking,


----------



## Kevinb71 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks
You have given me an idea for a bushing I need to turn.


----------

